
New HipChat for Mac: Cleaner, Faster, and Snazzier - rafBM
https://blog.hipchat.com/2016/03/01/new-hipchat-mac-cleaner-faster-snazzier/
======
shiftoutbox
Just what we need a Snazzier hipchat.

